# Help me my puppy keeps whining/barking for attention!



## kurmeq (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a Lhasa Apso puppy, who is 8 weeks old now. Its been 1 week since I got him, and I am quite sure that he's settled into the household.
currently I have to keep him in a crate and I take him out every 45-60 mins for 15 minutes. THe reason I have to keep him in the crate is that he keeps chewing whatever he sees, and since his teeth are so small, I've been told they'd break if he is allowed to do that. 
He also tries to bite/chew whenever anyone touches him, unless he is sleepy or tired. If not allowed to chew someone else, he chews his own feet, and he rarely uses the soft toy I gave him for chewing as a chew toy. He uses it as a pillow.
Now the problem is that he just starts whining or barking every now and then simply for attention. 
I'm damn sure its only for attention. He is kept right next to a crate with two rabbits, and where he is kept, most of the time, he can see someone.
Now as soon as I go near him, he stops barking, and the moment I go away, he starts barking again. 
He also doesn't go to sleep at night without having someone else(human) in proximity to him(cant keep him out during the night, there are many electrical cables and switches that he's tried chewing. Also, he starts whining during the night, and the more anyone plays with him, the more he whines for attention. 
How do I make him stop this? Its simply not acceptable to whine for attention.
Right now, he whined for 20 minutes straight for attention, he could be heard three doors away, and its 1:30 AM right now, so its not good.
On days I did not pay much attention to him, the whining would stop after a good 5 minutes or so, but on the days I gave him more attention, the whining time increased, and today, I took him to play with me outside for an hour or so, so he just doesn't shut up today.
What do I do? Someone please help me with these issues. 
(Please no flaming)


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

He's a puppy - a baby! 

He doesn't need to be ignored he needs to be played with, interacted with and given plenty of _appropriate_ puppy toys to chew!

If he is crated for the vast majority of the day there is no wonder that he is whining for attention. Just 'seeing' someone is not enough - he needs interaction.

The first thing we did after adopting my pup was to buy a load of puppy toys to keep his teeth occupied. Training helps to keep his brain occupied too.

Puppy's mouth - it's what they do! How much research did you do prior to getting your puppy? Have you read the 'stickys' at the top of this forum?

If you don't train your pup as to what you _want_ it do it has no way of knowing what is expected of it.

You should distract your pup from things that are dangerous and replace them with appropriate chew toys.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kurmeq said:


> I have a Lhasa Apso puppy, who is 8 weeks old now. Its been 1 week since I got him, and I am quite sure that he's settled into the household.


Its doubtful that he will be settled in after just one week, things are strange and new to him and he is now without mum and littermates and everything he has previously known, so it will likely take time yet for him to really settle.


> currently I have to keep him in a crate and I take him out every 45-60 mins for 15 minutes. THe reason I have to keep him in the crate is that he keeps chewing whatever he sees, and since his teeth are so small, I've been told they'd break if he is allowed to do that.


Puppies need to chew its a natural thing to a dog, he shouldnt chew things that are unsafe, but you need to provide him with rewarding things he can chew. You can get rubber safe toys that you can fill with wet food from his daily allowance if on wet. Or others that you can fill with Kibble dry food if on dry, also safe puppy chews for him to chew on. They not only give him something to chew they also provide him with mental and physical stimulation to keep him busy.
Recipes - KONG
Wobbler - KONG
Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube
https://www.antlerdogchews.co.uk/puppy-and-easy-chews

There is lots on the market suitable and safe for puppies the above will give you an idea of just some of the sorts of things.


> He also tries to bite/chew whenever anyone touches him, unless he is sleepy or tired. If not allowed to chew someone else, he chews his own feet, and he rarely uses the soft toy I gave him for chewing as a chew toy. He uses it as a pillow.


When puppies are together in the litter they sleep touching each other for comfort and warmth it helps make them feel secure, thats probably why he sleeps with the soft toy laying on it, he gets comfort from it as it mimics a litter mate. If he is chewing his own feet it can be a sign he is stressed and bored and he will be with nothing to chew thats suitable or play with. Puppies chase and bite each other in the litter in play and to instigate play, without being taught otherwise they think its OK to do it to humans too, to him he is just doing what puppies do naturally playing together. If he starts to bite try a high pitched yelp like a puppy in pain, if he learnt bite inhibition when with Mum and litter mates he should have learned that means he has bitten too hard and should stop. If he didnt learn bite inihibition in the litter then it may not work, but try it. If it doesnt and he bites you fold your arms and turn your back and as you are turning say OFF clearly, and stay turned away arms folded and looking at the ceiling and ignore him. Stay like that until he stops, then have treats and get him to sit give him the treat and praise him for being good and give him attention then. Or just walk away and ignore him until he stops and calms down and then call him to you and get him to sit etc.
You may need to keep repeating it until he understands that biting isnt going to get him any attention or rewards. Or give him something he can bite and chew on and amuse himself instead.


> Now the problem is that he just starts whining or barking every now and then simply for attention.
> I'm damn sure its only for attention. He is kept right next to a crate with two rabbits, and where he is kept, most of the time, he can see someone.
> Now as soon as I go near him, he stops barking, and the moment I go away, he starts barking again.


As said before its only a week and he is missing mum and littermates, if he is bored in a crate with nothing to do most of the time then he will get lonely and bored sometimes. Also did you introduce the crate and train him to use it slowly and teach him to accept it as a place of security and to relax in there. If you didnt then that may be a lot of the problem too, you cant just put a pup who has never seen a crate or been in one and teach them to accept it by just putting them in and closing the door, some will really panic and get stressed at being confined if not taught to be used to it and relax first. Puppies do need sleep, but they also need physical and mental stimulation and play and interaction. Plus things they can amuse themselves with. If you have put him next to two rabbits that may be the problem too, dogs and even pups will be interested in the rabbits and he likely wants to get to them, if they move he may want to chase and play with them or worse, its a dogs natural instincts, rabbits are prey to most dogs and something to chase or worse still eat.


> He also doesn't go to sleep at night without having someone else(human) in proximity to him(cant keep him out during the night, there are many electrical cables and switches that he's tried chewing. Also, he starts whining during the night, and the more anyone plays with him, the more he whines for attention
> How do I make him stop this? Its simply not acceptable to whine for attention.
> Right now, he whined for 20 minutes straight for attention, he could be heard three doors away, and its 1:30 AM right now, so its not good.
> On days I did not pay much attention to him, the whining would stop after a good 5 minutes or so, but on the days I gave him more attention, the whining time increased, and today, I took him to play with me outside for an hour or so, so he just doesn't shut up today.
> ...


Are you taking him out to the toilet when he whines. Crate training can help toilet training as usually a pup or dog wont soil its bed or surrounding area, but left in there too long they sometimes have to, or they get very stressed when they need to toilet and dont want to do it in their beds. Have you tried toileting him and putting him back to bed. Also how many times a day do you feed him, puppies his age should be having his daily total allowance split into 4 meals at equal times apart, if you feed his last meal too early in the evening, they can cry and whine if they are hungry too. Try putting an old jumper or t shirt you have worn in his bed with his soft toy, having your smell can settle them. leaving a radio down low on a talking station can help as the sound of voices can be comforting and they dont feel so alone. Some dont like being in the dark some do better in the dark try to see what works best. Dont put bright lights on as they will make him wide awake try a human baby type dim light night.

Pups need periods of play followed by periods of rest, so you need to get a routine going, of regular play, regular meals and regular rest, you need to teach him to cope alone, by starting leaving him for short periods after he has had activity and then leave him with one of the suggestions to amuse himself. Return at first before he gets stressed and cries, then as he learns to cope longer and longer at a time you build the time up.


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

He could be biting his feed due to a diet change???
Puppies are hard work.....you need to teach him to be able to cope alone in the crate not just expect him to be ok because you think he should be
Puppies bite/chew its natural....you need to teach him what he can chew and what he can't.......at 8 weeks old this is a vital time for him to learn and be shaped for the future, locking him in a crate isn't the answer. He has been separated from the comfort of his litter mates to a crate with no litter mates. So of course he will whine......if he was a baby crying would you leave it??? You can buy heaps of puppy chews etc for him so he can stay occupied and chew at.
It may not be acceptable for him to whine all the time in your eyes but he is just a puppy, what was normal for him from birth to 7 weeks has all gone now, 
This is a vital time for his learning, it's your job to make sure he is a happy puppy! 
Have you tried taking his crate into your bedroom at night?? 
I assume you have taught him to be alone in the crate and not just bunged him in and expected him to be fine with it and understand it all? 
These things need o be done in short intervals with lots of positive reinforcement
Puppy's do not come ready trained and used to what the world has to offer!!! Of course he wants attention.....dogs thrive on human interaction, .......have you nada dog before?? Did you research a puppy? It's hard work!! They look cute but then need soooo much attention and training, if you don't do thing right now then your dog is going to suffer and end up with behaviour issues that you have caused through lack of knowledge.


----------



## kurmeq (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the help. 
He has now stopped whining, he does his business only in the garden, and his chewing habit is being worked upon now.


----------



## CliffandDi (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm glad to see you're making progress.

I sit on the floor with a hide chew and hold it while our pup has a good old chomp on it. I do this after her breakfast and sit quietly with her before I go to work, then I leave her to chew on a dentistick in her crate, while I organise my briefcase and lunch. I say goodbye, happy in the knowledge that when my wife appears a few hours later, she's ready to go out again.

As for the whining, this happens occasionally and I usually appear, hands on hips with my angry face. She soon settles down, I move off then come back and praise her for being quiet. Works a treat.

Play biting, hmmm, I'll probably get hung for this but she nipped me once and I responded with a flick on her nose. She never did it again. :hand: My wife does the squealing when nipped, but I can hear her do that several times a day. It only stops the nipping for a while. 

Good luck!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

CliffandDi said:


> Play biting, hmmm, I'll probably get hung for this but she nipped me once and I responded with a flick on her nose. She never did it again.


If my husband ever, ever flicked my pup on his nose I would be beyond livid!


----------

